# Identity Cards



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi

Just a quick question.

Identity cards where do you get them from? and any other information relevent to these cards and what else we may need us at a later date but my parents are out there and have just asked me if they need them?

Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


You get them from immigration but it can be pain as you can be waiting in line for hours then when you get to the desk there is always something else they want even though you have brought everything they asked for. So you have to make another appointment and stand in line again. This can go on for ages.
We have a contact who does all this sort of thing for expats and it takes the stress out of it. She is Romanian married to a Cypriot, speaks perfect english. 
She did our ID cards, our medical cards and everything. She will do several peoples Id cards in one go and is well known at immigration. She is very resonable.
We recommend her to our clients and they have always been very happy with her.

If you want her contact details let me know.

Veronica


----------



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You get them from immigration but it can be pain as you can be waiting in line for hours then when you get to the desk there is always something else they want even though you have brought everything they asked for. So you have to make another appointment and stand in line again. This can go on for ages.
> We have a contact who does all this sort of thing for expats and it takes the stress out of it. She is Romanian married to a Cypriot, speaks perfect english.
> She did our ID cards, our medical cards and everything. She will do several peoples Id cards in one go and is well known at immigration. She is very resonable.
> We recommend her to our clients and they have always been very happy with her.
> ...


Many thanks for quick answer and I would be grateful if you could give me the contact details which I will pass onto my parents and then use myself when we get there.

Sounds like it takes ages and they wouldnt have a clue and to tell you the truth neither would I.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> Many thanks for quick answer and I would be grateful if you could give me the contact details which I will pass onto my parents and then use myself when we get there.
> 
> Sounds like it takes ages and they wouldnt have a clue and to tell you the truth neither would I.


I will pm you her details.


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I will pm you her details.


When do you have to obtain these ID cards? I would be grateful if you send me this info as well.

Thanks
Donna


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> When do you have to obtain these ID cards? I would be grateful if you send me this info as well.
> 
> Thanks
> Donna


The sooner you get the cards the better as you need them in order to register at the hospital. If you are working and paying into the social fund you are entitled to free hospital treatment but you need the Id cards so that you can regsiter.
It's also a good idea to have your ID card on you when you are out and about to prove that you are a resident.
I will pm you with Gabriellas phone number as I am not happy about giving numbers out on the open forum.

Veronica


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

Could you pm me her details also??

We are hopefully now going to be moving over in January 2010 as my husband has now been told when he is being made redundant so we have stepped up the research and organising so all information will be more than welcome!!

Many thanks in advance.

A


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

AnnieG said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Could you pm me her details also??
> 
> ...


I have sent you a pm.


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you for this Veronica - I will add the details to my quickly expanding file of information!! LOL


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have sent you a pm.


Hi 

Please could you pm me these details too. Sounds like I'm going to need it. I'm in Paphos at the moment and looking to work fairly soon.

Could you also help me with this one. I'm sure I read somewhere on here that you need a permit to work. I'm from the England and I'm sure it said that you can get this permit for about 20 euros. Is that right?

Many thanks
Jilly


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could you pm me these details too. Sounds like I'm going to need it. I'm in Paphos at the moment and looking to work fairly soon.
> 
> ...


Jilly you do not need a permit to work. EU citizens can work here without permits.
However if you intend to stay here you will need to apply for an ID card. 
I will send you the details of the lady we recommend to our clients.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We got our Cypriot ID cards from the Politis Office in Larnaca, its near the old hospital. You need to have been resident here for at least 6 months. We got the application form from the reception desk then went back with the documentation when we had completed the forms. Its all very simple and the girls that process the applications speak very good English. Don't use the forms off the internet as they are out of date.

You will need to take your Alien Registration Form that you get from Immigration, Your passport, birth certificate, photos, marriage certificate if applicable & money... I think they cost about €9. 

At the same time we applied for our voting books so that we could vote for the local and the European Elections. The only issue we had is that a short UK birth certificate is not acceptable as they need to register the names of at least one parent. Oh and the forms for the voting book are in Greek. 

I guess the office in Larnaca must be much quieter than the one in Paphos. We only had one person in front of us adn it took no more than half an hour. The process for getting both the Cypriot ID and the voting book is really very simple and you don't need to pay someone to do it for you if you live in the Larnaca area.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


We got our Cypriot ID cards from the Politis Office in Larnaca, its near the old hospital. You need to have been resident here for at least 6 months. We got the application form from the reception desk then went back with the documentation when we had completed the forms. Its all very simple and the girls that process the applications speak very good English. Don't use the forms off the internet as they are out of date.

You will need to take your Alien Registration Form that you get from Immigration, Your passport, birth certificate, photos, marriage certificate if applicable & money... I think they cost about €9. 

At the same time we applied for our voting books so that we could vote for the local and the European Elections. The only issue we had is that a short UK birth certificate is not acceptable as they need to register the names of at least one parent. Oh and the forms for the voting book are in Greek. 

I guess the office in Larnaca must be much quieter than the one in Paphos. We only had one person in front of us adn it took no more than half an hour. The process for getting both the Cypriot ID and the voting book is really very simple and you don't need to pay someone to do it for you if you live in the Larnaca area.


----------



## warren.angela (Dec 29, 2009)

*Immigration Visa*

Veronica, could you provide me with the contact as I am in the process of arranging a tempriary visa. Thanks. Warren.Angela


Veronica said:


> You get them from immigration but it can be pain as you can be waiting in line for hours then when you get to the desk there is always something else they want even though you have brought everything they asked for. So you have to make another appointment and stand in line again. This can go on for ages.
> We have a contact who does all this sort of thing for expats and it takes the stress out of it. She is Romanian married to a Cypriot, speaks perfect english.
> She did our ID cards, our medical cards and everything. She will do several peoples Id cards in one go and is well known at immigration. She is very resonable.
> We recommend her to our clients and they have always been very happy with her.
> ...


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

BabsM said:


> We got our Cypriot ID cards from the Politis Office in Larnaca, its near the old hospital. You need to have been resident here for at least 6 months. We got the application form from the reception desk then went back with the documentation when we had completed the forms. Its all very simple and the girls that process the applications speak very good English. Don't use the forms off the internet as they are out of date.
> 
> You will need to take your Alien Registration Form that you get from Immigration, Your passport, birth certificate, photos, marriage certificate if applicable & money... I think they cost about €9.
> 
> ...


Sorry Babs, im a bit confused, we are moving over in February, so can we not get these cards until August? so how do we get health care if needed, i have ordered the cards that say you are an eu citizen (sorry cant remember what there called!) Do we just use them till August?

Sorry if im acting thick :confused2::confused2:


----------



## warren.angela (Dec 29, 2009)

Veronica, We are endevouring to obtain TRV's. Three Australians which include me, wife and 3 year old daughter. I have conflicting information from a coupe of lawyers some of whom charge like wounded bulls. Can you assisit with a name and contact who can do this for me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

warren.angela said:


> Veronica, We are endevouring to obtain TRV's. Three Australians which include me, wife and 3 year old daughter. I have conflicting information from a coupe of lawyers some of whom charge like wounded bulls. Can you assisit with a name and contact who can do this for me.


Hi,

Contact Gwenny at Gweenys red tape services. She should be able to help you.

Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus

Click on the above link and it will take you to her website.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

hi veronica 
can you send me the details to get ID cards for myself and husband please we are retiring to Cyprus in the next couple of years and i can add it to my portfolio.
many thanks carol


----------



## 23hot (Dec 29, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Jilly you do not need a permit to work. EU citizens can work here without permits.
> However if you intend to stay here you will need to apply for an ID card.
> I will send you the details of the lady we recommend to our clients.
> 
> Veronica


Guys,

I did 42 staff members in 2 hours. Go and register on emiratesid.ae 

Fill in the silly q's they ask, print it and then go to the Barsha office opposite T-com @ 7am and finnish withing 25min. Cost varies between 120 - 320 depending on your visa. Also take change because they do not have any. Your passport is a must, so don't forget it. 

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

23hot said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did 42 staff members in 2 hours. Go and register on emiratesid.ae
> 
> ...


This is hardly helpful at all as this is the Cyprus forum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Harry1. said:


> hi veronica
> can you send me the details to get ID cards for myself and husband please we are retiring to Cyprus in the next couple of years and i can add it to my portfolio.
> many thanks carol


Carol I have given a link to Gwennys red tape services in the post above.
They are very efficient and deal with everything for you without ripping you off.
It takes a lot of the stress out of the whole experience of moving here.


----------



## 23hot (Dec 29, 2009)

Veronica said:


> This is hardly helpful at all as this is the Cyprus forum


Oops, my bad, sorry, I read the first page and must have gotton confused...lol


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

*identity cards*

hi 
can any one tell how to go about getting ID card we plan to retire in 2011 and would like to add this to my ever growing portfolio:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Harry1. said:


> hi
> can any one tell how to go about getting ID card we plan to retire in 2011 and would like to add this to my ever growing portfolio:clap2:


I gave you a link in another thread to Gwennys red tape services.
She will do it all for you without ripping you off.

Here it is again

Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Harry1. said:


> hi veronica
> can you send me the details to get ID cards for myself and husband please we are retiring to Cyprus in the next couple of years and i can add it to my portfolio.
> many thanks carol


Hi Carol, 
Having an ID is not essential but it does make life easier. Getting an ID card is not difficult and you can do it yourself without paying someone to do it. You need to have been here 6 months and have an Alien Registration card. There is a form to complete, it then takes a week or less for the cards to come through. We got ours through the Politis office in Larnaca. You need photos too.

The Politis office is a useful place, you can get most of the forms you need for almost anything from there and get them processed. Its betwen the old hospital and the Easy Hotel on the road from Nicosia down to Phinikoudes.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I have merged the two threads on ID cards as they were discussing the same things.


----------



## Harry1. (Dec 3, 2009)

*id cards*



Veronica said:


> I gave you a link in another thread to Gwennys red tape services.
> She will do it all for you without ripping you off.
> 
> Here it is again
> ...


got the thread veronica many thanks
carol


----------



## thed (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,Iam still in Bulgaria, but soon 10-15january im comming in Larnaca.
Veronica, is this woman can do my documents in Larnaca?
thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

thed said:


> Hello,Iam still in Bulgaria, but soon 10-15january im comming in Larnaca.
> Veronica, is this woman can do my documents in Larnaca?
> thanks


Hi Thed,
No Gwenny is in Paphos. There are several places that can help you with documents in Larnaca, there is an office on Mackenzie opposite the Immigration Centre and another close to St Lazarus Church


----------



## thed (Jan 1, 2010)

BabsM said:


> Hi Thed,
> No Gwenny is in Paphos. There are several places that can help you with documents in Larnaca, there is an office on Mackenzie opposite the Immigration Centre and another close to St Lazarus Church


Thank u BabsM.Have a nice day


----------



## a&jmdodd (Nov 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I will pm you her details.


Hi Veronica - could you pm these details as well. thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

a&jmdodd said:


> Hi Veronica - could you pm these details as well. thanks


Hi,

I will pm you Gabriellas phone number, and there is also Gwennys red tape services which I have given a link to on another post in this thread.

Veronica


----------



## Rahim abdul (Jan 26, 2010)

*Need a quick help to get my yellow slip*

HELLO VERONICA, i am new on this forum so i even dont know how things work here, i am living in limassol, i am from Pakistan and my wife is from France, so we got married in Limassol municipality after all the formalities we were finally succesful to registered our marriage at the immigration office in limassol.

but now it's been almost 3 months that i am waiting for my yellow slip but still no news and i really have no idea where to go and whom to ask, your help 'll be so mean to me.

thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Rahim abdul said:


> HELLO VERONICA, i am new on this forum so i even dont know how things work here, i am living in limassol, i am from Pakistan and my wife is from France, so we got married in Limassol municipality after all the formalities we were finally succesful to registered our marriage at the immigration office in limassol.
> 
> but now it's been almost 3 months that i am waiting for my yellow slip but still no news and i really have no idea where to go and whom to ask, your help 'll be so mean to me.
> 
> thanks


Hi Rahim, welcome to the forum. Some beaurocracy can be slow here (siga, siga as they say here) but 3 months seems a long time. I suggest you go back to the immigration office and explain the problem. 

I don't know if Limassol has a central office where you can get all your forms like Larnaca does (ours is called Politis). If they do, you could try asking there. 

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lamandabruton (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi veronica can you please PM me the details for the lady that can help with the ID cards thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lamandabruton said:


> Hi veronica can you please PM me the details for the lady that can help with the ID cards thanks.


Hi Amanda,

I don't think that Gabriella would be able to help you as she is just a small one man band and operates only in the Paphos area.
Gwenny of Gwennys red tape services may be able to help as she has more staff and possibly will work in other areas as well. If not I am sure she would be able to recommend someone in the larnaca area who could help you.
You will find the link to Gwennys on previous posts on this thread.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Lamandabruton (Jun 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Amanda,
> 
> I don't think that Gabriella would be able to help you as she is just a small one man band and operates only in the Paphos area.
> Gwenny of Gwennys red tape services may be able to help as she has more staff and possibly will work in other areas as well. If not I am sure she would be able to recommend someone in the larnaca area who could help you.
> ...


Thanks have found them!


----------



## nancyli (Jan 30, 2010)

Veronica said:


> You get them from immigration but it can be pain as you can be waiting in line for hours then when you get to the desk there is always something else they want even though you have brought everything they asked for. So you have to make another appointment and stand in line again. This can go on for ages.
> We have a contact who does all this sort of thing for expats and it takes the stress out of it. She is Romanian married to a Cypriot, speaks perfect english.
> She did our ID cards, our medical cards and everything. She will do several peoples Id cards in one go and is well known at immigration. She is very resonable.
> We recommend her to our clients and they have always been very happy with her.
> ...



Hi Veronica,

Could you please PM me her details too? I am in Cyprus now and will go through the procedure. 

Many thanks
Nancyli


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nancyli said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Could you please PM me her details too? I am in Cyprus now and will go through the procedure.
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy,

I beleive that she now has as much work as she can cope with for now, as she is just a one woman team. However Gwennys red tape services have a team of people and they are the other company we recommend to our clients. We always use them for our car tax etc.
They can deal with everything for you.
You will find their website on t he sticky thread with uselful websites.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## nancyli (Jan 30, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> I beleive that she now has as much work as she can cope with for now, as she is just a one woman team. However Gwennys red tape services have a team of people and they are the other company we recommend to our clients. We always use them for our car tax etc.
> They can deal with everything for you.
> ...


Thank you very much Veronica. I found their website and I will contact them. 

All the best

Nancy


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You get them from immigration but it can be pain as you can be waiting in line for hours then when you get to the desk there is always something else they want even though you have brought everything they asked for. So you have to make another appointment and stand in line again. This can go on for ages.
> We have a contact who does all this sort of thing for expats and it takes the stress out of it. She is Romanian married to a Cypriot, speaks perfect english.
> She did our ID cards, our medical cards and everything. She will do several peoples Id cards in one go and is well known at immigration. She is very resonable.
> We recommend her to our clients and they have always been very happy with her.
> ...


Hi Veronica,

I saw your message and thought that sounds good so, any chance you could please let me your contact for the ID cards please?

Thanks very much


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sunshine1 said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> I saw your message and thought that sounds good so, any chance you could please let me your contact for the ID cards please?
> 
> Thanks very much


Hi Sunshine,
I believe she has as many cleitns as she can manage at the moment as she is just a one man band but Gwennies red tape services do an excellent job and have more staff to handle everything. There is a link on the sticky thread of useful websites.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## sheenbeen (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Veronica
I would appreciate you sending me your contacts details for Id cards

Thanks Sheena


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

sheenbeen said:


> Hi Veronica
> I would appreciate you sending me your contacts details for Id cards
> 
> Thanks Sheena


Just do a web search for Gwenny's Red Tape Services, Cyprus. That will pull up her website.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Just do a web search for Gwenny's Red Tape Services, Cyprus. That will pull up her website.


thanks very much


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Sunshine1 said:


> thanks very much


You're welcome. 

I am going to close this thread now because how to get documents and information about id cards has been covered so often that I can't imagine that there are any new questions to be asked!!!!


----------

